# Status About RIL or ICS dev....



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Does anyone know if there been any progress with droid charge RIL, being released or ics dev?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

RIL is still being withheld AFAIK. And we had a proof of concept ICS released a couple of weeks ago but it's wifi only.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Fryguy101 (Oct 14, 2011)

Last I heard, JT1134 had gotten it to the point where he was able to dial 911, but the change borked WiFi in the process. I've seen some movement on GitHub, but I'm unsure what it's done, and what state a current build would be in.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

I know about the first release already, just wondering if there has been anything else done... I guess we keep holding on..

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Fryguy101 (Oct 14, 2011)

andrewjt19 said:


> I know about the first release already, just wondering if there has been anything else done... I guess we keep holding on..
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


The call to 911, and subsequent borking of Wifi, happened after the initial release...


----------



## jt1134 (Jun 9, 2011)

Things are progressing right now. I'm too busy personally to work on it myself but some other fine gentlemen are. No ETA's of course









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for dropping by JT. Hope the move went smoothly.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

jt1134 said:


> Things are progressing right now. I'm too busy personally to work on it myself but some other fine gentlemen are. No ETA's of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update brother- a donation coming your way now. (I'm sorry for the size, more to come). Thanks to our devs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## king nothing (Dec 7, 2011)

jt1134 said:


> Things are progressing right now. I'm too busy personally to work on it myself but some other fine gentlemen are. No ETA's of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update, that's all I needed to hear!


----------



## pezboy (Aug 18, 2011)

jt1134 said:


> Things are progressing right now. I'm too busy personally to work on it myself but some other fine gentlemen are. No ETA's of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update! Good luck in your new job and thanks for all of the hard work!


----------



## skylerdprahl (Nov 14, 2011)

andrewjt19 said:


> Thanks for the update brother- a donation coming your way now. (I'm sorry for the size, more to come).


That's what HE said!??

ahhhh couldn't resist..

anyways, I heard they handed it off to an internal dept in samsung and samsung may work on it, so we still have hope.


----------

